# Physik Engine und Collision



## derpatient (20. Jun 2014)

Hallo, ich bin auf der Suche nach einer vernünftigen und anfängerfreundlichen Physik Engine. Ich möchte ein Spiel programmieren, indem man Blöcke stapeln kann. Die Blöcke sollen aber auch zusammenbrechen können, falls falsch gestappelt wird. Ich hab mich schon mit so mancher Physik Engine rumgeärgert und nicht wirklich was zum laufen gebracht. Mit welcher Physik Engine lassen sich denn einfach Blöcke zeichnen und per Mausklick platzieren ?, oder auch eigene Sprites einbinden. 

Bitte um Rat :bahnhof:


----------



## Ruzmanz (20. Jun 2014)

Es gibt JBox2D, aber mit Grafik hat eine Physik-Engine nichts zu tun.


----------



## derpatient (20. Jun 2014)

Ruzmanz hat gesagt.:


> Es gibt JBox2D, aber mit Grafik hat eine Physik-Engine nichts zu tun.



Wie bring ich das dann am besten in Einklang miteinander ?


----------



## Bananabert (20. Jun 2014)

Moin,

da gibt es wohl 2 Möglichkeiten. Entweder selber Implementieren oder eine Engine benutzen.

Es gibt hier im Forum einige Tutorials. Da du anscheinend nicht weißt wie das geht, würde ich dir empfehlen, erstmal einige Tutorials anzuschauen.

Bei den Engines gibt es einiges zur Auswahl, zum Beispiel LWJGL, JMonkeyEngine, Slick2D, LibGDX, ... . Die eine Engine ist einfach zu benutzen wobei die andere wieder sehr schwierig ist.


----------



## lord239123 (21. Jun 2014)

Versuche doch mal, sowas selber zu implementieren.
Die dafür benötigten Formeln wirst du alle im Internet finden können, wie zum Beispiel das Energieerhaltungsgesetz.

Dabei lernst du dann auch gleich, wie sowas funktioniert.


----------



## BuddaKaeks (24. Jun 2014)

Soll das ganze 3D, oder 2D werden?

Wenn du 2D zeichnest, verwende doch für den Anfang Swing.
Sollte es 3D werden, ist wohl LWJGL die beste (wobei sich darüber streiten lässt) Grafikschnittstelle. Allerdings benötigst du für LWJGL schon ein bissl mehr Wissen über 3D-Zeichnen und co, da gibts keine drawBox() methoden


----------

